
Kyoukay: a flask inspired framework built with asyncio - mmariani
https://mirai.veriny.tf/en/latest/
======
Feuilles_Mortes
Tornado[1] is another (stable, mature) async python web framework, if people
are curious. This looks really cool though! I think Kyoukay is to Flask as
Tornado is to Django.

[1][http://www.tornadoweb.org/en/stable/](http://www.tornadoweb.org/en/stable/)

~~~
lima
The great thing about Tornado is that's it's been battle-tested in production
for years, yet it's compatible with the new asyncio stuff.

